# Foto Fest 2018 Mk.II



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 1, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 2, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 4, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 5, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 5, 2018)

Oh my....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!

Yikes in that last shot!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2018)

Ouch, don't hold out much hope with the triplane's landing and recovery.....Pilot ok i hope.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 6, 2018)

Wayne Little said:


> Ouch, don't hold out much hope with the triplane's landing and recovery.....Pilot ok i hope.


Pilot walked away, a tad woozy but unhurt for the most part. Lost engine power and was attempting to make it back to the field. Had to pull up to clear some trees, stalled and hit the cornfield and tumbled a$$ over tea kettle. I was standing there with a buddy watching it happen and it was like slow motion. You knew he was in trouble, that it was not going to end well but you were still pulling for the guy. Anyhow, he staggered out of the cornfield a short time after the crash.

That triplane was home built by a guy, Andy McKimmon, from my neck of the woods and eventually ended up with the Great War Flying Museum near Toronto. Interesting thing about McKimmon, shortly after the war he bought a Hurricane and it sat in a field in the north end of Guelph for many years until sold to the Shuttleworth collection IIRC. Only a few bits and pieces were used with the largest being the canopy and I believe it is still in place on a Hurricane although I cannot remember which one. If Shuttleworth Collection still has a Hurricane it may be theirs.
Anyhow, most of this post regarding the remains of the Guelph Hurricane is from memory so a few of the shady details may not be 100% accurate.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2018)

Glad the pilot is OK, and a grat shot you captured.
The Hurricane at the Shuttleworth Collection is a Sea Hurricane - can't remember if they had parts of another, back in the 1960s, but they might have .


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 6, 2018)

Scanned through my copy of Hurricane Survivors by Gordon Riley and could not find any mention of McKimmon. The Shuttleworth Hurricane is a Canadian-built Mk I and was shipped over to England after it was built and remained there. It was converted to a Sea Hurricane in mid 1941. After the war, it changed hands a few times but always stayed in the UK and underwent some abandoned restoration attempts. It's possible some "new-old" parts made their way into the current version but it appears that the restoration entailed use of the original aircraft structure but there were many badly corroded parts that were fabricated new.

A guy named Jack Arnold in Brantford Ontario bought up a number of hulks and ended up distributing these far and wide so maybe McKimmon's was one of those. Many of today's Hurricanes on display are hybrids with sketchy identities.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 7, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 7, 2018)

Good info Andy. I jut about remember the Shuttleworth Hurricane in the 1960s, when it was on static display, with talk back then of restoring it to flying condition, which oc course it now is.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 8, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 9, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2018)

Still waiting to see that 'Emil' in the skies over here.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 9, 2018)

I miss those guys.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 9, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> I miss those guys.


They were 90 minutes from my house.....like most things in life we may appreciate them when we have them but the level of appreciation goes through the roof when they are gone.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 9, 2018)

I like those two Jeff, great shots.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 9, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> I like those two Jeff, great shots.


109 is now in England and the Hurricane is in Australia. The Spitfire which will be posted tomorrow is also in the UK but still has not flown after following a loss of engine on takeoff a couple of years back. Not sure where his Harvard ended up.

Jeff


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 9, 2018)

Jeff Hunt said:


> 109 is now in England and the Hurricane is in Australia. The Spitfire which will be posted tomorrow is also in the UK but still has not flown after following a loss of engine on takeoff a couple of years back. Not sure where his Harvard ended up.
> 
> Jeff


That sucks, I was hoping you could talk them into bringing them down for Air Venture this year LOL


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 10, 2018)

Russel's Hurricane had a RED Merlin for crying our loud. Sacrilege.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 10, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Russel's Hurricane had a RED Merlin for crying our loud. Sacrilege.








Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 10, 2018)

As promised, here is the Spitfire that was once based here in Southern Ontario and now back in England.









Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 11, 2018)

Sweet spitfire.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 11, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 12, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 13, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 13, 2018)

Great shots there Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 13, 2018)

Full disc prop on the B-17. Nice!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 13, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Full disc prop on the B-17. Nice!


Not home right now Andy so I can't check but IIRC she was taken at 1/25 second on a tripod.( Or something close to that )

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 14, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 15, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 16, 2018)

Sorry I am late, power outage this morning from 01:00 till 11:00. Two straight days of sleet and freezing rain will do that to you!

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 16, 2018)

Good ones Jeff. What a crazy end (hopefully) to a bad winter. We are getting another dump of 10-20cm of snow here today! And I'm planning on driving to Ontario next week!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 16, 2018)

Safe travels my friend.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 16, 2018)

Thanks Jeff. Plan is to pick up my son and his stuff in Waterloo, visit my folks in Port Colborne and then head back. Would love to meet up for a beer but not sure I'll have time. Will know when I get closer and I'm planning based on weather, not on any deadline.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 16, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Thanks Jeff. Plan is to pick up my son and his stuff in Waterloo, visit my folks in Port Colborne and then head back. Would love to meet up for a beer but not sure I'll have time. Will know when I get closer and I'm planning based on weather, not on any deadline.


PM sent.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 17, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Apr 17, 2018)

Nice one Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 18, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Apr 18, 2018)

Don't think I have seen that spitfire before Jeff, what's the emblem under the canopy in blue.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 19, 2018)

It's the symbol in the 32 Squadron badge:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 19, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Apr 19, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> It's the symbol in the 32 Squadron badge:
> 
> View attachment 490311



Thank you very much


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 20, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 21, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mungo60 (Apr 21, 2018)

Very good pictures , thanks for posting them.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 21, 2018)

Mungo60 said:


> Very good pictures , thanks for posting them.


UR welcome.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 22, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 23, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 24, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 25, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Auburnfan216 (Apr 25, 2018)

Nice pics. I saw this plane when I went to the 75th anniversary of the AVG. I am currently working on a model of that P-40.
Here's a pic from it:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 25, 2018)

Nice ones Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 26, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 27, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2018)

Top stuff Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 27, 2018)

Wayne Little said:


> Top stuff Jeff.


Thanks Wayne and thank you to everybody who stops in for a peak, a comment or a like. They are all appreciated. Wont be too long now till the 2018 air show season gets under way. Going to half a dozen or so shows including Geneseo New York( P-63, P-40 and C-46 on schedule), Thunder over Michigan ( 262 on the schedule) and Oshkosh as well as a few closer to home.

The P-63, P-40 and the C-46 would make for an excellent flyby formation as they were all manufactured within about a one hour drive of Geneseo. 

Have a good day everybody.

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2018)

Looking forward to the pics Jeff.
Apart from 'Legends', I'll probably only get to another one, maybe two, shows this year.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 28, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 28, 2018)

Great shots Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 29, 2018)

cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 30, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 30, 2018)

Nice! Love to see the Tante Ju some day.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 30, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Nice! Love to see the Tante Ju some day.


You could probably drive from Calgary to Geneseo New York in about the same time it would take the 52 to fly from Virginia to Geneseo. ( and that is if she has a 20mph tailwind)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Apr 30, 2018)

Good ones Jeff.
It's been some time since I saw a Ju-52 (or CASA) airborne. Missed the last one at Duxford, as it got stuck in France due to weather. I think the last one I saw flying was in the mid 1980's, when the late Jeff Hawkes got his stuck on the airfield, and I had to tow it out !


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 1, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 2, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (May 2, 2018)

Good stuff Jeff. The Ju52 (CASA ?) looks slightly odd with those engine cowls and three-blade props, but nice, all the same.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 3, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 3, 2018)

Ah gee whiz Andy, a dislike for my photos. Get that coffee into ya before you take those thumbs to the keyboard. 

☹️

JEFF


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 3, 2018)

Coffee or not, fat fingers on the cell phone are a bad combo.

Sorry about that Jeff. Fixed.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 4, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (May 4, 2018)

Love the P-40 Jeff, great shot.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2018)

Great shots, Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 5, 2018)

Early morning Mitchells from Geneseo New York, July 2007.









Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 5, 2018)

Another year that I can't make that show. Maybe 2019.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 6, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 7, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2018)

Nice Jeff.


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (May 7, 2018)

Love the B-25's Jeff


----------



## Micdrow (May 7, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Good stuff Jeff. The Ju52 (CASA ?) looks slightly odd with those engine cowls and three-blade props, but nice, all the same.



Terry, the Ju-52 has Boeing engines installed. I forget exactly what model Boeing engine. I had asked when it was at Air venture years ago. I seen it again at Virginia Beach Virginia where it now calls home.


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 8, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 9, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 9, 2018)

Sweet shots Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 10, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 11, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 12, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 13, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 13, 2018)

Is that at Geneseo Jeff?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 13, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Is that at Geneseo Jeff?


Yes sir, from 2010. Hard to believe it was nearly 8 years ago I saw this beauty in the grass.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 14, 2018)

Geneseo New York, home of the National Warplane Museum is located in the Genesee Valley about 1.5 hours from Buffalo. This show allows overnight camping as well as entry as early as you can get to the airfield. 2008 provided an ideal opportunity. The weather was fantastic as was the list of attending aircraft. Being in the valley, early mornings often means fog and when it starts to burn off some wonderful images can be had, provided one gets there early enough.









Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (May 14, 2018)

Good stuff Jeff.
I wish there were more UK airshows that allowed overnight camping - DX would be a good start !


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 15, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2018)

Excellent shots Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 15, 2018)

I know after I cut my lawn I have to blow the grass clippings off of my driveway so I'm thinking I need to get me one of these blowers!!!!!






Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (May 15, 2018)

Looks like that one has a few hours on it.


----------



## Airframes (May 15, 2018)

Or it parks in a rough neighbourhood !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 16, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 16, 2018)

That Hellcat pilot looks familiar......


----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 17, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 18, 2018)

This is the ex Vintage Wings of Canada bird and is now based in Belgium along with the lowback SpitfireXVI, also ex Vintage Wings of Canada.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 18, 2018)

She will be missed.


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 19, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (May 19, 2018)

Beauty !
Got a P-47 'bubble top' at 'Legends' this year, new to the UK. I haven't seen one flying since the 1980s, so looking forward to that.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 19, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Beauty !
> Got a P-47 'bubble top' at 'Legends' this year, new to the UK. I haven't seen one flying since the 1980s, so looking forward to that.


And she is a beautiful looking bird too I might add. Lots of pics I hope!

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (May 19, 2018)

Hopefully, yes.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 20, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 21, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 23, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 24, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2018)




----------



## nuuumannn (May 24, 2018)

Great as usual Jeff. Like your sunset statics.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 25, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 26, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 27, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 28, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 29, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 29, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 30, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 31, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 1, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 2, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 3, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 4, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 6, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 7, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 8, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 9, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 10, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 11, 2018)

Good morning all. I had hoped to have some 2018 photos by now having had two shows on the calendar these past two weekends but weather scrubbed them both. I will try again this coming weekend with two different events scheduled. Until then, I hope you are enjoying these older pics, some you may have seen before as I cannot remember what all I have posted over the years.









Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2018)

Missed a few..!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 12, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 13, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 14, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 15, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 16, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 17, 2018)

Just getting ready to head to St.Thomas for the Great Lakes International Air Show. Looking forward to seeing Vintage Wings of Canada's new Mk. 9 Spitfire, the Waterloo Warbirds Vampire and her new colour scheme, the CF-18 2018 demo bird and the Royal Canadian Navy Sea King in her retro colours. Pics to follow boys.

Cheers

Jefd

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 17, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 17, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 18, 2018)

Vampire is done up in 442 Sqdn (Res) RCAF based in Comox British Columbia, mid 1950s.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 19, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 21, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 22, 2018)

Four weeks today I leave for Oshkosh, my second year in a row. Jeff must have been a good boy around the house!

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 22, 2018)

...or Mother Superior is glad he's gone!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 22, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> ...or Mother Superior is glad he's gone!


True dat homey.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 23, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 23, 2018)

It would be great if Weeks ever got around to making that Mosquito flyable again. A point of trivia: it's just 12 serial numbers away from our RS700 that we are restoring.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 23, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> It would be great if Weeks ever got around to making that Mosquito flyable again. A point of trivia: it's just 12 serial numbers away from our RS700 that we are restoring.


I agree Andy. Seems such a shame that she went to Oshkosh as a flyer and has sat ever since. Superficially she looks not to bad but I am told there is a lot of delamination that has occurred in addition to all the other things that 20 years of sitting around does to an aircraft and its systems. I did see her fly back in 1988 IIRC when Weeks brought her to Hamilton for the CWH show. She flew in formation with the then relatively newly restored Lancaster and the CAF Mk. 9 Spitfire as well as the CWH Hurricane, the last two being destroyed in the hanger fire at the CWH back in 93 or94.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 23, 2018)

Plenty of skin delamination in ours but that's mostly because it was stored outside for a year with exposed openings allowing water to get in. I would think his is in much better shape.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 24, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 25, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 26, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 27, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 28, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 29, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 30, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2018)

Excellent..Jeff...!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------

